# The Last 10 Pounds... and then some



## Karolina (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the boards but not new to working out. I've been doing cardio a few times a week since September and counting calories since January. I've lost 5 pounds since the start of the new year.

I'm 24/f, 5'6", and 138 lb. right now. I have much more body fat than I would like. I have small hips, big shoulders, and store too much fat around my stomach. 

I was athletic when I was younger, then my weight went up to 190 in high school. I lost it all though soon after through counting calories only and I was down to 135. I've been in the ~140 lb. area ever since then. Two years ago I used to run for 6 miles a day and I played a sport in college for which I worked out in the gym a lot and gained some muscle.

I don't have a specific plan right now -- just starting the journey and making sure I count the calories and go to the gym at least 4x a week for about an hour or so. If I lose an average of 1 lb. a week (as I have been) I figure I'm making progress. 

This is what my log looks like right now. I want to begin to track more information so I can continue making progress until I reach my goal (lose the body fat!):

8/1/2006: 150 
9/1/2006: 139 
10/1/2006: 135 
8/25/2007: 141 
10/10/2007: 140 
10/23/2007: 137 
11/6/2007: 136
11/26/2007: 142
12/13/2007: 139
1/6/2008 - 1/12/2008: from 143 to 140, avg caloric intake 1420, total calories burned with cardio 2250
1/13/2008 - 1/19/2008: from 141 to 138, avg caloric intake 1600, total calories burned with cardio 1750
1/20/2008 - 1/26/2008: stable at 139, avg caloric intake 1630, total calories burned with cardio 1600
1/27/2008 - 2/2/2008: from 139 to 141, stopped counting calories, total calories burned with cardio 2715
2/3/2008 - 2/9/2008: from 141 to 139, avg caloric intake 1620, total calories burned with cardio 2850
2/10/2008 - 2/16/2008: stable at 138, avg caloric intake 1520, total calories burned with cardio 2000
_(As you can see, I tend to get scared and clean up my act when my weight approaches 140+ but ease up as soon as I fit in my clothes again. I don't want this trend to continue anymore!)._

Workouts:
-Elliptical and/or Running for about an hour (varies between intervals, low intensity, high intensity).
-Play tennis or volleyball or go to a fitness class about 1x/week
-Use the weight machines at my apt complex gym (leg press, leg extensions, chest flys, chest press, bicep curl, tricep pushdown, rows, and some back exercises on the machines that i don't know the name of). There is no routine to this right now, I just pick something, set the weight heavy, and do reps until I can't.  

Diet:
Cold or hot cereal for breakfast
Convenience food like Lean Pockets, SlimFast shakes, etc. for lunch
Tuna on Whole Wheat, or Trader Joe's spinach pizza when I'm home 
_(I know this needs much work, but it's an improvement over when I didn't count calories at all or try to choose healthy options)._


----------



## the other half (Feb 17, 2008)

welcome aboard.
good luck on your journey.  there  is a vast amount of knowledge here, use it to your advantage.
the main thing is is that you have the motivation and dertermination to reach your goal.


----------



## Karolina (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you. Yes, I am very motivated right now. I've read through all the stickies and most of the recent posts already and I also have Tom Venuto's BFFM book from a few years ago. 

I had a day of rest today because I'm sore from yesterday's and Friday's workouts! It feels good and I'm starting to see some changes already (from Jan.).


----------



## Karolina (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday*

*Monday*


*8:00 am:* _70 calories_
Cup of Peaches
1200 mg Fish Oil Caps
Multivitamin

*9:00 am:* _[Total Burned: 525]_
30 minutes on Elliptical @ ~165 watts -- 350
15 minutes on treadmill @ 5.5 -- 150
cool down 5 min -- 25
Very brief ab workout
20 oz. of water 

*10:00 am:* _110 calories_ 
1 egg + 2 whites

*10:45 am:* _130 calories_
Oatmeal
20 oz. of water

*12:30 pm:* _560 calories_
8 mini potato pancakes, all natural made w/ egg whites
20 oz. water

*4:30 pm:* _170 calories_
Target Weight Loss shake
20 oz. water

*9:00 pm:* _~550? calories_
Chicken Breast (200?)
Nature's Way Rice-a-Roni (~250)
Corn (~100)
20 oz. water

*Snacks:* _230 calories_
12 Soy Crisps, throughout the day 
Vodka + Sprite Zero, after dinner


*Total Diet:* ~1820 calories
*Total Gym:* 525 calories
*Total Water:* 100 oz. or .78 gallons


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi K!  Good luck with your goals!!  Like the OH said, there is a huge amount of knowledge on these boards, take it all in...

I have a question though, is that pretty much a normal eating day for you?  I noticed that the carb level at the end of the day was a little high with that Rice a Roni..  maybe put that somewhere else during the day and sub a vege in the evening??


----------



## the other half (Feb 19, 2008)

Karolina said:


> *Monday*
> 
> 
> *8:00 am:* _70 calories_
> ...



reminds me of someone i know.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tell me your a Kumchatka/Skol girl...


----------



## Karolina (Feb 20, 2008)

*Tuesday*


*8:30 am:* _ 70 calories_
Cup of Pears
Multivitamin

*9:30 am:* _380 calories_
1 egg + 2 whites - 110
Soy Crisps - 270

*12:30 pm:* _600 calories_
1/2 Spinach Pizza - 450
Peanut Butter Toast -150 

*1:30 pm:* _200 calories_
Peanut Butter
Apple

*6:00 pm:* _450 calories_

1/2 Spinach Pizza

*8:30 pm:* _50 calories_
Carrots



*Total Diet:* ~1800 calories
Skipped the gym today, still sore

Skipped records for Wednesday, sick  




katt said:


> I have a question though, is that pretty much a normal eating day for you?  I noticed that the carb level at the end of the day was a little high with that Rice a Roni..  maybe put that somewhere else during the day and sub a vege in the evening??



I'll work up to that.  These past two days lean towards the more healthy side of how I eat. I'm still in school and I work, so it's been difficult to find a routine. I don't plan my meals out yet. I've started a spreadsheet for the future... but right now I'm just working on picking healthy choices, finding out what I like, and tracking how I tend to eat.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Good deal!  When you start to work on your diet, I'd throw in some more protein in the mix also.   Maybe some chicken or tuna if you can.   

we are just starting a new routine, so that soreness I can totally relate to... you get up in the morning wondering... ughh... why am I doing this again??


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome to IM!

Yup, lots of good info 'round these parts!  Good luck!


----------



## Karolina (Feb 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Good deal!  When you start to work on your diet, I'd throw in some more protein in the mix also.   Maybe some chicken or tuna if you can.



I've just started to add protein to most of my meals. I went shopping yesterday and bought salmon, tuna, fish, chicken, eggs, and cottage cheese! And some vegetables.


----------



## Karolina (Feb 24, 2008)

*Saturday's workout*

Elliptical for 33 minutes
Running for 10 minutes
Alternate walk/run every 5 minutes for 20 minutes
Cool Down
Total Burned: 550

All on weight machines:
Chest Flys 15x3 @ level 4
Shoulder Press 15x2 @ level 3
Leg Extension 15x2 @ level 4
Leg Press 15x2 @ level 8

I can feel that my arms are a bit sore today


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2008)

Good workout!


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

GJ on the workout!   Those eliptical machines always make my feet go to sleep.. lol


----------



## Karolina (Feb 25, 2008)

Haha mine too that's why I can only do 30 mins. before switching to the treadmill!!

*Monday's Workout*

23 min. elliptical - 250 calories burned

Treadmill - 250 calories burned

 1 min. @ 3.6 mph
 2 min. @ 5.4 mph
 2 min. @ 5.5 mph
 1 min. @ 5.6 mph
 1 min. @ 5.7 mph
 1 min. @ 5.8 mph
 1 min. @ 5.9 mph
 1 min. @ 6.0 mph
 1 min. @ 3.8 mph
 1 min. @ 6.0 mph
 1 min. @ 3.8 mph
 1 min. @ 6.1 mph
 1 min. @ 3.8 mph
 1 min. @ 6.2 mph
 1 min. @ 3.8 mph
 2 min. @ 6.3 mph
 1 min. @ 3.8 mph

Leg Press - 2 sets of 15 reps at Level 9
Leg Extension - 15 reps, 10 reps at Level 5
Arms were still sore from Saturday so skipped that


----------



## Karolina (Feb 26, 2008)

*Tuesday's Workout*

I went to a fitness class at the university gym, so I took advantage of the free weights there.

30 min. abs class
30 min. elliptical @ low intensity - 250 calories burned
28 min. running - 250 calories burned
Shoulder press w/ 10 lb. free weights - 20 reps, 15 reps, 10 reps
Lateral raise w/ 7.5 lb. free weights - 15 reps, 10 reps


----------



## Karolina (May 26, 2008)

*Update... last few days*

An update!

I don't know how much weight I'm lifting, but the numbers are the levels on the weight machine. 

*Monday 5/12*

Rollerblading ~8 miles, 30 min
Butterfly-Chest, 3 sets of 15, 4/3/2
Butterfly-Back, 3 sets of 15, 2/1/1

*Tuesday 5/13*

Leg Press, 3 sets of 15, 9/8/7
Leg Extension, 3 sets of 15, 5/5/4
Shoulder Press, 3 sets of 15, 4/4/3
Lat Pull Down, 3 sets of 15, 6/5/4
Outer Thigh Kicks, 2 sets of 10, 1/1
Inner Thigh Kicks, 2 sets of 10, 1/1
Elliptical, 10 min, 100 cals
Treadmill uphill, 5 min, 50 cals
Treadmill jog/walk, 5 min, 50 cals

*Friday 5/16*

Leg Press, 3 sets of 15, 9/9/8
Leg Extension, 3 sets of 15, 6/6/5
Butterfly-Back, 3 sets of 15, 2/1.5/1.25
Butterfly-Front, 3 sets of 15, 4/3.5/3.25
Outer Thigh Kicks, 2 sets of 15, 1/1
Inner Thigh Kicks, 2 sets of 15, 1/1
Lat Pull Down, 3 sets of 15, 6/5/4
Shoulder Press, 3 sets of 15, 4/3/2

*Tuesday 5/20*

Leg Press, 3 sets of 15, 10/9/8
Leg Extension, 3 sets of 15, 7/6/5
Butterfly-Back, 3 sets of 15, 2/1.5/1.5
Butterfly-Front, 3 sets of 15, 4/3.5/3.25
Shoulder Press, 2 sets of 15, 4/3
Pull Down, 2 sets of 15, 6/5

*Monday 5/26*

Butterfly-Back, 3 sets of 15, 2.5/2/1.5
Butterfly-Front, 3 sets of 15, 4.5/4/3.5
Shoulder Press, 3 sets of 15, 4.25/3.25/2.25
Lat Pull Down, 3 sets of 15, 6.25/5.25/4.25
Leg Press, 3 sets of 15, 10/9/8
Leg Extension, 3 sets of 15, 7/6/5
Elliptical, 30 min, 300 cals
Treadmill Jog/walk, 30 min, 200 cals
Bike, 5 min, 30 cals


----------



## Built (May 26, 2008)

Hi there!

Do you mind some suggestions for your lifting, or shall I just leave you to do your thing?


----------



## KelJu (May 26, 2008)

Take Built's offer. You will thank yourself later.


----------



## Karolina (May 27, 2008)

Built said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Do you mind some suggestions for your lifting, or shall I just leave you to do your thing?



Of course.. I would love some suggestions. I use the gym in my apartment complex, which limits me to some extent. 

It has these machines, and no free weights:
HOIST Fitness Systems - Commercial strength training and fitness equipment.
HOIST Fitness Systems - Commercial strength training and fitness equipment.
HOIST Fitness Systems - Commercial quality gyms for your home or office.

I will have access to a better gym after I move this summer.


----------



## thewicked (May 27, 2008)

haha only need to lose 10lbs?

man i wish i had your problems! HAHA.. keep it up! your hard work and dedication is inspiring. You'll be there in no time!


----------



## Karolina (May 28, 2008)

*This morning's workout*

Jog/Walk on Treadmill for 20 minutes, 170 cals burned

5 min @ 3.5, 3%
1 min @ 6.0, 3%
1 min @ 3.5, 0%
1 min @ 6.1, 3%
1 min @ 3.5, 0%
1 min @ 6.2, 3%
1 min @ 3.5, 0%
1 min @ 6.3, 3%
1 min @ 3.5, 0%
1 min @ 6.4, 3%
1 min @ 3.5, 0%
1 min @ 6.4, 3%
1 min @ 3.5, 0%
1 min @ 6.4, 3%
2 min @ 3.5, 3%


----------



## Built (May 28, 2008)

Okay, let's get things moving for you.

First up - your diet. What macros are you running? (not the percentages, those don't mean anything).


----------



## Karolina (May 29, 2008)

Built said:


> Okay, let's get things moving for you.
> 
> First up - your diet. What macros are you running? (not the percentages, those don't mean anything).



I don't even know. 

I generally eat 1800-2300 calories/day and I cut it down to 1300-1900 when I am watching what I eat. I know I eat mostly carbs. 

An average day is oatmeal at Meal 1, Lean Pocket at Meal 2, Sandwich/Smart Ones dinner at Meal 3 (all three meals are 3 hours apart, I need to eat a lot in the A.M.) .... and then Meal 4-5 depends on the day, what I'm doing, etc.


----------



## Built (May 29, 2008)

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

enter a few typical days, post the average.


----------



## Karolina (May 29, 2008)

Good idea!

Average of 10 entries ... 

*1791 calories* .... (range of 1137-2503)
*57g fat *............. (range of 44-74)
*191g carbs *....... (range of 121-236)
*91g protein *...... (range of 60-138)


----------



## Built (May 29, 2008)

Did you run a report? Can you post up the whole thing (monounsaturates, fibre etc)


----------



## Karolina (May 29, 2008)

The days weren't all in the same month. But here's a report from Feb. 


Average Calories
 	grams	cals	%total
Total:	 	1849 	 
Fat:	57 	516 	29%
  Sat:	16 	146 	8%
  Poly:	11 	100 	6%
  Mono:	16 	142 	8%
Carbs:	205 	740 	41%
  Fiber:	20 	0 	0%
Protein:	99 	395 	22%
Alcohol:	19 	138 	8%


----------



## Built (May 29, 2008)

How about now? Just run the most recent two weeks.


----------



## Karolina (May 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I don't have that info. Recently I've been tracking calories only, by adding up the meals in my head as the day goes on. 

I can start tracking everything online again and repost in 1-2 weeks, but it's gonna look VERY similar to my last post.


----------



## Built (May 29, 2008)

Ah, we'll use what you posted then.

Is there some reason your protein is so low? How do you feel on these calories? And are you losing, or holding steady?


----------



## Karolina (May 29, 2008)

Actually, those stats are from when I was actively trying to put much more protein into my diet. I find it very difficult to eat protein, and to make it a part of my diet. I think it might be because if I wasn't monitoring my intake, I would rarely eat meat, fish, eggs, etc. I'm not opposed to it; I would love to add more protein to my diet, but it's not part of my habitual eating pattern at all. 

Losing very slowly @1800, but feel great. I feel hungry if I go below 1400 and I feel as if I ate too much when I'm over 2200, and I start to gain if I eat 2000+ for a few days. 

Today I've had 1500 (to balance out yesterday's 2400), and I'm not _hungry_ but it does take a lot of self-control.

I plan on using FitDay on a daily basis again.


----------



## Built (May 29, 2008)

Okay, so you're 5'6" and 138 - basically my size. 

I'd like to see you really crank up the protein. 

Can you try to pre-plan a 1600 calorie day with 150g protein and at least 60g of fat? I'm interested to see how that makes you feel.


----------



## Karolina (May 31, 2008)

I'll work on that and post up after I go shopping. 

In the meantime... Friday's workout:


Butterfly-Back 3 sets of 10 3/2.5/2.25
Butterfly-Front 3 sets of 10 5/4.5/4.25
Leg Press 3 sets of 10 11/10/9
Leg Extension 3 sets of 10 8.25/7.25/7
Shoulder Press 3 sets of 10 5/4/3.25
Pull Down 3 sets of 10 7/6/5.25

10 min treadmill, 80 calories

5 min 3.5 @ 5%
1 min 5.5 @ 3%
1 min 3.5 @ 3%
1 min 5.6 @ 3%
1 min 3.5 @ 3%
1 min 5.7 @ 3%

10 min elliptical, 120 calories

But I haven't felt sore lately


----------



## Built (May 31, 2008)

Most of us don't get sore at all from training. I almost never feel anything after I lift, and I squat more than I weigh.

Can I impose upon you to go into your fitday and plan out how your "day" might look if you followed the guidelines I suggested?


----------



## Karolina (May 31, 2008)

Well that's good to hear! 

I worked out with trainers in college, for a sport, and every morning during the season (but esp. in the beginning) it took me about 10-15 min. just to roll out of bed bc I was so sore. So since then, if I'm not sore, I just kept thinking I didn't work out hard enough. 

OK here it is: Sample future diet

Cottage Cheese before working out in the a.m., if i don't work out, I'd eat it when I got to work
Breakfast: Eggs and Oatmeal
Snack: Cottage Cheese
Lunch: Lean Pocket
Snack: Cottage Cheese
Snack: Chicken
Snack: Hard Boiled Egg Whites
Dinner: Turkey and Spinach Salad


----------



## Built (May 31, 2008)

This looks great!

Will this be tomorrow?


----------



## Karolina (Jun 1, 2008)

Close.

If I get hungry again today, I'll have more chicken. But it's 8 pm and I think I'm done eating for the day. 

I felt satiated all day w/ that diet.


----------



## Built (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay, the fat is close enough - but the protein really needs to come up. Can you try for tomorrow to get it up to at least 120g?


----------



## Karolina (Jun 2, 2008)

Didn't get even close today. I'll try again tomorrow and the rest of the week. What can I say, I loooooove carbs. 

*This morning's work out*
Butterfly-Front 3 sets of 10 5/5/4.25
Butterfly-Back 3 sets of 10 3/2.5/2.25
Shoulder Press 3 sets of 10 4/4/3.25
Lat Pull Down 3 sets of 10 7/6/5
Bicep Curls 3 sets of 10 5/4/3
Tricep Pushdown 3 sets of 10 6/5/4

10 min elliptical 105 cals


----------



## Built (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you pre-planning, or tracking after the fact?

Because what I'd like you to try for ONE day, when you're ready, is to pre-plan and actually pre-pack up a whole day's worth of food. 

I do this every day. It's great, because that day's food is completely mindless. You get hungry, you just reach into the bag and eat something. Once it's gone it's gone, but it's all you get. 

Now, your workouts. Ready to try to change that part?


----------



## Karolina (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely ready. 

Well, what I did was use the pre-planned diet that you said was good as sort of a template. But toward the end of the day I got full and didn't need to eat any more food, and a lot of the protein was schedueld for the evening. 

And I know I eat WAY more in the morning than in the evening. It's just when I tend to be hungry. I think I'll have to keep that in mind and use that info to plan something where I don't have to eat past 6-7, but it's OK f I do. 

The most difficult part is that I eat oatmeal for breakfast and a lean pocket for lunch as habit/convenience and they both have a ton of carbs. 

That pre-packing thing is a good idea, I'll keep that in mind for sure.


----------



## Built (Jun 2, 2008)

They do have a lot of carbs. What time of day do you train?


----------



## Karolina (Jun 3, 2008)

Yesterday I worked out in the morning. (6 am) Today it'll be in the evening. (6-7 pm) It depends what else I have going on that day.


----------



## Built (Jun 3, 2008)

If you train in the AM, carbs make sense. If you train in the evening, why not have them then? Do you think this is something you could incorporate?


----------



## Karolina (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL that would just make me want to work out 2x a day. I don't think it's realistic as a long-term thing for me.


----------



## Built (Jun 3, 2008)

My point being that the best time to focus them is around your workouts.

If carbs don't make you hungry, this is of course a moot point.


----------



## Karolina (Jun 4, 2008)

Carbs only make me hungry when my diet is 70%+ carbs. 

*Yesterday's workout: *
Leg Extention 3 sets of 10 11/10/9
Treadmill Run/Walk 25 minutes 230 cals
Elliptical 10 minutes 120 cals

Short cause people were hogging up the weight machines and I already did arms the day before.


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2008)

Ah - then don't worry about it.

Now, your workouts. Ready to change that up?


----------



## Karolina (Jun 4, 2008)

Sure


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2008)

Wonderful. 

Now - do you know how to perform any of the following lifts? If so, please list how heavy you can lift for say 5 reps. 


Full free squat (ie with a barbell - not a smith machine - thighs below parallel)
Romanian deadlift (dumbbell or barbell)
Chinup (assisted or otherwise)
Bench press (dumbbell OR barbell, flat OR incline)
Arnold press
One arm row


----------



## Karolina (Jun 23, 2008)

*Update*

As I said before, I don't have access to anything that would make those exercises doable. I probably will after I move to a new place in 4 weeks. 

Update... 

*Thursday 6/5*
Butterfly Back - 3 sets of 10 ... 3/3/2.5
Butterfly Front - 3 sets of 10 ... 5/5/4.5
Leg Press - 3 sets of 10 ... 11/10/9
Pull Down - 3 sets of 10 ... 7/6/5.25
Leg Extension - 3 sets of 10 ... 9/8/7
Shoulder Press - 3 sets of 10 ... 5.25/4.25/4
20 min treadmill - 150 cals burned

*Saturday 6/13*
Leg Press - 3 sets of 10 ... 11/10/9
Leg Ext - 3 sets of 10 .... 9/8/7
Butterfly Back - 3 sets of 10 ... 3.25/3/2.5
Butterfly Front - 3 sets of 10 ... 5.25/5/4.5
Lat Pull Down - 3 sets of 10 ... 7.25/6.25/5.25
Bicep Curl - 5 reps @ 5/ 8 reps @ 4/ 10 reps @ 3
Tricep Pushdown - 6 reps @ 6/ 10 reps @ 5/ 10 reps @ 5
Elliptical 15 min - 135 cals
Uphill walk 15 min - 100 cals

*Monday 6/15* - AM cardio 20 mins

*Tuesday 6/16* - AM cardio - 20 mins

*Monday 6/23*
Leg Press - 3 sets of 12... 11/10/10
Leg Ext. - 3 sets of 10 ... 9/8/8
Outer Thigh Kicks - 2 sets of 15 .. 1
Inner Thigh Kicks - 2 sets of 15 ... 1


----------



## Built (Jun 23, 2008)

Drop me a line then, when you have access to a real gym.

What do you have access to currently? Are there only machines? No free weights at all?


----------



## Karolina (Jun 23, 2008)

just machines... no free weights


----------



## Built (Jun 23, 2008)

I remembered that post, but I hoped you might have at least a few dumbbells. 

Not even a dumbbell. Damn. That's rough.


----------



## Karolina (Jul 21, 2008)

I have dumbbells now! And a chin up bar.


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey, that's great!

What all are you doing currently?


----------



## Karolina (Jul 24, 2008)

Lifting a lot of heavy boxes up the stairs for my move. 

I'll update soon as I get settled.


----------



## Karolina (Aug 3, 2008)

*Saturday 8/2*

Dumbbell Squat (15 reps 30lb) 
Walking Lunges (12 reps 40 lb)
Dumbbell Squat (15 reps 30 lb) 
Walking Lunges (15 reps 40 lb)

Arnold Press (15 reps 20 lb)
One Arm Row (15 reps each arm 15 lb)
Arnold Press (15 reps 20 lb)
One Arm Row (15 reps each arm 15 lb)

Bicep Curl (15 reps 20 lb) 
Tricep Pushdown (15 reps 30 lb)
Bicep Curl (15 reps 20 lb)
Tricep Pushdown (15 reps 30 lb)

Mid Row (15 reps, 40 lb)
Lat Pulldown (15 reps, 40 lb)
Mid Row (15 reps, 40 lb)
Lat Pulldown (15 reps, 40 lb)

Elliptical (10 minutes, 200 calories)
Bike (5 minutes, 75 calories)


----------



## Karolina (Aug 5, 2008)

*Monday 8/4*

Dumbbell Bench â?????? 40lb, 15 reps
Machine Bench- 50lb, 2 sets of 15 reps

One Arm Row â?????? 20lb, 15 reps both arms
Arnold Press â?????? 30 lb, 10 reps
One Arm Row â?????? 20lb, 15 reps both arms
Arnold Press â?????? 30lb, 10 reps

Bicep Curl â?????? 30 lb, 15 reps

Mid Row â?????? 50 lb, 15 reps
Lat Pulldown â?????? 50 lb, 15 reps
Mid Row â?????? 50lb, 12 reps


Elliptical - 10 min - 200 calories
Bike - 5min - 75 calories
Uphill treadmill - 10 min - 80 calories


----------



## Built (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi there!

Okay - you're doing some VERY high rep work there. What days do you do lower rep work?


----------



## Karolina (Aug 12, 2008)

*Update*

I do lower reps whenever I increase the weight. 

I'm tracking in excel - it's much easier this way for me. I've uploaded my recent progress.


----------



## Karolina (Aug 27, 2008)

*Update*

Update


----------



## Karolina (Sep 11, 2008)

*Update - 1.5 months of solid tracking*

My weight hasnâ??????t changed at all, but my arms have blown up. My biceps are literally 2x the size they were before. The fat loss isnâ??????t going so well though. Whatâ??????s 1 thing I should change? Eat less, do more cardio? Also, I donâ??????t really have a goal of big arms, just some that looks good in a tank top â???¦ should I stop doing arm exercises? My upper body is very round right now â?????? Iâ??????d like to have more of a square shape.


----------



## Built (Sep 11, 2008)

What macros do you average? How many grams of protein, carb and fat, how many calories?

When did your weight last change?

Don't try to exercise off your weight. You need to control your intake, flat out.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 15, 2008)

Built said:


> What macros do you average? How many grams of protein, carb and fat, how many calories?



The exact calorie counts are in the spreadsheets above (with an average of 1600 calories/day over the past month and a half), but a typical day would be:

 Grams Calories %-Cals  
Calories  1,422   
Fat 56.8 499 35 % 
Saturated 550.6 4,953 352 % 
Polyunsaturated 8.1 70 5 % 
Monounsaturated 20.6 179 13 % 
Carbohydrate 102.4 395 28 % 
Dietary Fiber 8.1    
Protein 109.3 450 32 % 
Alcohol 9.3 64 5 % 

* Fat  (35%)  Carbs  (28%) 
 Protein  (32%)  Alcohol  (5%) *




> When did your weight last change?



It hasn't really. It's been like a rollercoaster with +1 one day and -1 the next, but that's probably water weight fluctuations. Since last month, I'm exactly the same. 



> Don't try to exercise off your weight. You need to control your intake, flat out.


Why not? I thought it was calories in - calories out .... am i eating too many calories?


----------



## Built (Sep 15, 2008)

You're saying you doubled your bicep measure on this? 

What were they before?

Your calories are very low. (there's a typo on your saturated fat by the way). Your fibre is very, very low. 

It is calories in, calories out, but you are already training, and training doesn't burn that many calories. It can also tend to burn off too much muscle and also make you hungry when you're dieting. 

Are you doing a lot of cardio now? My fat loss slowed to a stop when I tried to cardio my weight off back in the day.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 15, 2008)

Built said:


> You're saying you doubled your bicep measure on this?
> 
> What were they before?



I didn't mean in inches. When I flex my muscle, the bicep feels 2x as big as before. An estimation. I didn't measure before, but it's 11" now. 



> Your calories are very low. (there's a typo on your saturated fat by the way). Your fibre is very, very low.
> 
> It is calories in, calories out, but you are already training, and training doesn't burn that many calories. It can also tend to burn off too much muscle and also make you hungry when you're dieting.




Sorry about the typo, I just copy and pasted from fitday. The fiber doesn't sound right I'm sure I eat 15-20g or more per day - I bet it got omitted from some of my foods on fitday. 

I definitely know all about cardio making you hungry. If I don't track calories and I work out, I tend to eat way more. But I've been tracking this time. 



> Are you doing a lot of cardio now? My fat loss slowed to a stop when I tried to cardio my weight off back in the day.



I don't know. I work out about 4x per week ... lift weights 2-3 days/week and then do cardio. 1-2 times a week I do only cardio. Cardio is usually done in intervals and is typically 20 minutes walking uphill on treadmill, 10 min on bike, 10 min on elliptical. It averages out to be ~300 calories burned/day. 


So what's my next step? Less cardio? More calories? This is so complicated. And frustrating.


----------



## Built (Sep 15, 2008)

How long has it been since you took a diet break? And have you had your thyroid tested - I don't remember if I asked you that.

Your lifting workouts flat-out stink for a cutting diet. Too much volume, too high-rep. 

I don't understand why you're doing all the cardio. Please ignore the "calories burned". You really can't know that from a readout. 

I pretend exercise burns exactly no calories. That way I don't look at it for fat loss.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 16, 2008)

I would probably say July â?????? didnâ??????t really track what I was eating. But even in mid-August, there have been a few days where Iâ??????ve eaten over 2000 calories. No havenâ??????t gotten my thyroid tested. 

I've been trying to shoot for 2-3 sets of 10... how many reps should I be doing? I usually do 5-6 different exercise per workout. Is that too much? Iâ??????m doing what Iâ??????m doing because thatâ??????s what Iâ??????ve read about online â???¦ cardio 3-4x a week for maintenance and 5-6x a week for weight loss â???¦ lift heavy and full body workouts â???¦ cardio after 

I know the calories burned isnâ??????t accurate or worth keeping track of but it motivates me to go to the gym. And I use it to track my progress. I feel the need to do some cardio because I basically just sit at a desk all day and on my couch when I get home.


----------



## Built (Sep 16, 2008)

Karolina said:


> I would probably say July â?????? didnâ??????t really track what I was eating. But even in mid-August, there have been a few days where Iâ??????ve eaten over 2000 calories. No havenâ??????t gotten my thyroid tested.


That's not a diet break - that's a small cheat. I mean when was the last time you took a few weeks at maintenance? You DO need to do this from time to time...


> I've been trying to shoot for 2-3 sets of 10... how many reps should I be doing? I usually do 5-6 different exercise per workout. Is that too much? Iâ??????m doing what Iâ??????m doing because thatâ??????s what Iâ??????ve read about online â???¦ cardio 3-4x a week for maintenance and 5-6x a week for weight loss â???¦ lift heavy and full body workouts â???¦ cardio after


Sort of, but sort-of not. 

Fat loss is caloric deficit plus something to hold onto muscle - that means low-rep, low-volume workouts as heavy as you can while eating below maintenance. A little cardio can be part of this, but really, the big deal is your diet. 

Your rep range is too high and so is your cardio. I would suggest 5-rep sets for a cut, no isolation work - just heavy compounds. That means no bicep curls, no tricep kickbacks, no adductor/abductor machineâ???¦ just squats, deads, chins, cleans - minimal cardio, with a few minutes of intervals done first and then just walk it out, 20 minutes total at the end of a workout at the most. 

For example, a 3x per week workout could look like this:

Dynamic warmup - 3-5 minutes
3x5 clean and press
3x5 heavy full squats
3x5 romanian deads
3x5 self-assisted chins
3x5 bench press

Cardio: alternate between bicycle and treadmill sprints for 3-6 minutes, then walking or cycling to total 20 minutes. 

Off days: go for a walk, do some stretches. 

That's it. 


> I know the calories burned isnâ??????t accurate or worth keeping track of but it motivates me to go to the gym. And I use it to track my progress. I feel the need to do some cardio because I basically just sit at a desk all day and on my couch when I get home.



You're not making any progress though. What you ARE doing is teaching your body to become an efficient fat burning machine. Efficient means you're hardly burning anything - you don't need to, you have taught your body to burn very little by doing high rep work and all that cardio!


----------



## Karolina (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok that makes sense. I'll try that for a few weeks. 

*Yesterday's workout - with dumbbells:*
3x5 clean and press - 40 lb
3x5 heavy full squats - 50 lb
3x5 romanian deads - 50 lb
5 self-assisted chins - negatives (can i use the lat pulldown bar for these sometimes, or should I keep doing negatives?)
3x5 bench press - 50 lb

*Treadmill*
6 minutes - 3.8 mph alternate between 4% and 12% incline
9 minutes - 3.4 mph at 2% incline


What are some more compound exercises I can do? I did some research and here's my list - do you have any to add, or are there any I shouldn't do?

arnold press
push ups
lat pulldown
seated row
lunges
one arm row
chest flys
upright row

I don't really like "going for a walk" - so on off days can I go to the gym and just do some relaxed cardio for 20 min? Like walking slowly uphill on a treadmill or low intensity bike/elliptical?


----------



## Built (Sep 17, 2008)

* arnold press  Excellent movement
    * push ups Don't bother - there's no way to add progressive overload without someone to load you up
    * lat pulldown - self assisted chins (NOT gravitron!) are better, but lat pulldowns done one arm at a time, with the stirrup attachment, are great
    * seated row These are okay, but bent over rows, T-bars and one-arm rows are better
    * lunges These are great! Do them as stationary lunges to get more weight on, or as walking lunges - I suggest using a barbell so your arms don't get tired from holding the dumbbells away from your hips! (We're girls)
    * one arm row Very good, as mentioned above
    * chest flys Useless. Don't bother
    * upright row Harmful to rotator cuff with no net gain. Avoid.

More compound choices? Read this: https://www.t-nation.com/article/bodybuilding/7_exercises_from_thibs_toolbox&cr=

The two I suggest are the Olympic bar corner presses and lumberjack squats. 

For cardio options, read this:
Got Built? ï¿½ How to do Cardio if you MUST!

One ONE of your non-lifting days, do the hill repeats. I do them as a fast incline walk, 3.5 MPH at varying inclines, as follows:

5% for one minute
9% for one minute

5% for one minute
10% for one minute

5% for one minute
11% for one minute

5% for one minute
12% for one minute

5% for one minute
13% for one minute

5% for one minute
14% for one minute

5% for one minute
9% for one minute

5% for one minute
15% for one minute

5% for a few minutes, to cool down

Re your diet: Are you getting in the following?

At least a gram of protein per pound lean mass
at least a half a gram of fat per pound lean mass
at least 25g fibre
10g fish oil
200 mcg selenium
calcium
B-complex
Vitamin E 100-200 IU
Vitamin C 1000 mg
Vitamin D 1000-2000 IU

Finally, are you increasing the weight you use from workout to workout, as you are able?


----------



## Karolina (Sep 25, 2008)

*Quick update on new plan*

It's only been a few days, but this is working out pretty well so far. I have more energy, the workout is actually more difficult than the one I was doing last month (I can tell in the gym and the day after!), and FWIW I _feel_ slightly leaner. The scale also went down 1 lb in the last couple days ... we'll see if that lasts. 


At least a gram of protein per pound lean mass - this is so hard for me still. I get full really quick and then I feel sick, which makes it an effort to finish the meal. I'll probably pick up some protein powder soon to help out.
10g fish oil - Each fish oil pill has 1200 mg - My spreadsheet tracks how many pills I take/day, I've been taking 6-8 recently


I also just picked up some multivitamins this week and I've been taking 1-2/day, each has the following:

55 mcg selenium
200 calcium
1.5 mg thiamin
1.7 mg riboflavin
1.5 mg niacin
2 mg B6
6 mcg B12
30 IU Vitamin E
90 IU Vitamin C
400 IU Vitamin D


----------



## Built (Sep 25, 2008)

As I mentioned, I take 200 mcg selenium and 2000 IU vitamin D, you may wish to top up a bit to keep your hormones working.

I'm glad you're feeling improvement!

Now, the protein thing. What protein sources do you currently eat? Because I have a hard time eating LESS than 200g of protein daily, and I don't even USE protein powder.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 26, 2008)

Generally - eggs, cottage cheese, tuna, and chicken.

I eat 3 eggs (18 g) for breakfast, every day. I tend to be most hungry in the morning, so this usually is pretty easy. There's been a few times I didn't feel too hungry so I only had 2 or I couldn't finish the last few bites.

Throughout the day for snacks, I eat a total of about 8 oz. cottage cheese - this is also pretty easy because I do love cottage cheese. I could live on this stuff, but that would get expensive. (11 g per 4 oz.)

For lunch, I try to eat a can of tuna (mixed with a bit of mayo), on 2 slices of whole wheat bread. The first slice is easy to eat, but I'll usually have to wait an hour or two before eating the second. (35 g for tuna, 5-10 g for bread)

After work, I plan on chicken, but I'm not really hungry after 6 pm. When I do manage to eat some chicken in the evening, it's never more than 3-4 oz.

A few months ago, before I paid attention to my protein intake, I probably only ate about 20 g of protein, and that much only because it just happens to also be in in non-protein source foods. I don't like the typical things like steaks and I never have cravings for meat or protein. So this IS a big change for me - maybe that's why it's so hard.


----------



## Built (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I'm very glad to see that you've increased your protein from 20g a day!  

I don't think you need a protein shake. Your choices are fine, and as long as you get in at least 100g a day, you're fine. Many of us find protein more satiating while cutting, but you appear to have no appetite as it is, so carry on. 

Are you eating enough produce? Your fibre seems low. Can you try to get in some berries in there somewhere? Broccoli, Romaine, green beans, eggplant... all excellent sources of soluble and insoluble fibre. 

I eat a lot of cottage cheese, too. WAY more than you! Is it expensive where you are? A 750g (26 ounce) container here costs less than five bucks, and I go through at least a half of one every day.

Oh - weird suggestion, but try it: mix half cottage cheese and half tuna with or without a little mayo and try that. It's surprisingly palatable, and jacks up your protein. You could try that with one slice of bread, instead of the two slices you're eating now. Nobody ever died because they ate LESS bread, yanno?  I eat about 6 ounces cottage cheese with half a tin of tuna and half an avocado for breakfast most days, and not only is it filling, it's a huge whack of protein!


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2008)

OK so it's been 2 weeks since the new plan....

My average caloric intake for those 2 weeks has been 1515, and my average protein has been 79 grams (with a high of 111!). I've had an average of 7 g of fish oil. 

I've done 5 weight lifting (followed by 15 min. cardio) workouts and 2 cardio only (hills... 20 minutes). 

weights on the 17th, 20th, 22nd, 25th, 27th
cardio on 23rd and 28th
the rest were off days - had 3 off days in a row at the begining, the rest were in between 1 or 2 workouts

No weight loss. Fluctuations between 139 and 142 ... with an avg of 140.

Starting yesterday, I'm also keeping track of my fats, carbs, water, and fiber - to make sure those are all also on track, in addition to the calories/protein/fish oil. 




Built said:


> I eat a lot of cottage cheese, too. WAY more than you! Is it expensive where you are? A 750g (26 ounce) container here costs less than five bucks, and I go through at least a half of one every day.



About $3.50 for a 4-pack of 4 oz. A 16 oz. tub is about the same price, maybe $.50 cheaper. I try to stock up whenever they're on sale.


Hopefully I'm on track .... I'm aiming for 3 lifting workouts and one cardio-only per week ... over 100g of protein, under 100g of carbs ... 10g of fish oil ... more fiber... and a lot of water.


----------



## Built (Sep 30, 2008)

You sound to be on track. I'm looking forward to seeing the fitday average after a week. 

16 ounces of lowfat cottage cheese has almost 60g of protein and it's cheap! Eat half a tub a day plus 8 ounces of poached or broiled chicken breast and you've got an easy 100g of protein. Add in some tuna, some eggwhites... you can see how easy it is to get the protein up.


----------



## Karolina (Oct 6, 2008)

*9/29 - 10/5*

AVG. CALORIES - 1439.3 (RANGE 1170-1980)
AVG. CARBS - 116.4 (RANGE 65-209)
AVG. FIBER - 15.1 (RANGE 8-25)
AVG. FAT - 55.3 (RANGE 39-75)
AVG. PROTEIN - 91.0 (RANGE 70-123)

weight has fluctuated 138-141 with an average of 140
2 workouts this week


----------



## Built (Oct 6, 2008)

Karolina said:


> AVG. CALORIES - 1439.3 (RANGE 1170-1980)
> AVG. CARBS - 116.4 (RANGE 65-209)
> AVG. FIBER - 15.1 (RANGE 8-25)
> AVG. FAT - 55.3 (RANGE 39-75)
> ...



Is your weight trending down or staying the same on this average?


----------



## Karolina (Oct 7, 2008)

Built said:


> Is your weight trending down or staying the same on this average?



just fluctuating - started at 141 ... went down to 138... then back up to 142 ... this morning was 138 again


----------



## Built (Oct 7, 2008)

Those really ARE low calories to not be dropping. Can I ask you again to get your thyroid checked?


----------



## Karolina (Oct 7, 2008)

Sure, I'll get it checked when I get my flu shot. In the meantime, though, let's assume it's normal. 

Plus I have hope that throughout these fluctuations, I'll start to see smaller numbers eventually. Just last week the it was 139-142 when this week it was 138-141... maybe next week I'll see 137-140. 

Do you think I could be gaining some muscle? I feel like I look fitter. I wouldn't call any of my pants loose just yet, but they fit better.


----------



## Built (Oct 7, 2008)

You may very well be gaining a few ounces of muscle while dropping a little fat - "newbie gains" - enjoy 'em while they last. 

Your calories seem far too low given your size and activity level. It doesn't seem reasonable.

Are you aware of the tests involved for thyroid? Please don't be shocked when I tell you most doctors don't know how to manage hypothyroid.


----------



## Karolina (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh I know and it sucks.

I believe there's a blood test... ??? I'll do some research beforehand.


----------



## Built (Oct 8, 2008)

Everything you need is here: Stop the Thyroid Madness

Check out the tests required and the T4-only vs Armor posts. 

I take natural desicated thyroid and it works perfectly. You couldn't pay me to take synthroid.


----------



## Karolina (Nov 18, 2008)

OK so I dropped the calories and now I'm at 135 (5 lb loss) and I also lost 2" off my waist. Yay!


----------



## Built (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice! How low did you have to drop 'em, and how long did it take to drop the five?


----------



## Karolina (Nov 19, 2008)

SHORT ANSWER: 1000/1700 cycling schedule, and 3.5 weeks. 

Well, I quit tracking every bite because my meals have pretty much been set into a routine, and I have been counting calories for so many years, I just do it automatically ... so this is just an estimation:

It happened kind of on accident when I was traveling - I left home weighing 139 and came back at 137 six days later... and it was very motivating. During those days I had a very irregular eating schedule (I usually get panicky if I eat too much and also when I don't eat enough and regularly). So to see that weight loss during a time when I wasn't measuring, counting, tracking had kind of calmed me down. 

That was in late October. So I stopped eating whenever I wasn't hungry - it turned to a new thing... I quit eating after 5-6pm because I don't really get hungry at that time (even though this breaks the rule of eating every 3 hours - i go to sleep after midnight). 

So on a typical, ideal day it's been 1000 calories or less. However, there have been plenty of parties, dinners, snacks at work, etc. that put that number higher about 1/2 the time (to my old usual, 1400-2000). 

I just recently got to 135... this week... 3 days in a row, but then 136 this morning 

Oh, and I've also pretty much stopped going to the gym for the past few weeks ... that happens w/ me sometimes I just can't go 3-5/week EVERY week. I assume I'll need to start that back up to continue to lose weight. 

I'd like to see 132 and maybe another .5-1" off my waist by Jan 1st.


----------



## Built (Nov 19, 2008)

Karolina said:


> SHORT ANSWER: 1000/1700 cycling schedule, and 3.5 weeks.
> 
> Well, I quit tracking every bite because my meals have pretty much been set into a routine, and I have been counting calories for so many years, I just do it automatically ... so this is just an estimation:
> 
> ...


What rule says you have to eat every three hours? I would HATE that. What a nuisance!


Karolina said:


> So on a typical, ideal day it's been 1000 calories or less. However, there have been plenty of parties, dinners, snacks at work, etc. that put that number higher about 1/2 the time (to my old usual, 1400-2000).
> 
> I just recently got to 135... this week... 3 days in a row, but then 136 this morning
> 
> Oh, and I've also pretty much stopped going to the gym for the past few weeks ... that happens w/ me sometimes I just can't go 3-5/week EVERY week. I assume I'll need to start that back up to continue to lose weight.


Actually, no. You don't train to speed weight loss. If anything, it'll slow it down. 

You'll lose faster if you run a strong deficit and don't lift weights. Muscle stores less energy than fat, pound for pound. Unless you do something to protect it - ie feed it sufficient protein and calories, lift heavy stuff a few times a week - you'll drop muscle. If you lift the heavy stuff while you diet, you'll slow WEIGHT loss - but speed FAT loss since you'll be protecting muscle. The scale won't drop as fast, but you'll be happier with the result you'll get. 



Karolina said:


> I'd like to see 132 and maybe another .5-1" off my waist by Jan 1st.



That sounds very do-able.


----------



## Karolina (Nov 19, 2008)

Built said:


> If you lift the heavy stuff while you diet, you'll slow WEIGHT loss - but speed FAT loss since you'll be protecting muscle. The scale won't drop as fast, but you'll be happier with the result you'll get.



That's the plan!


----------



## Karolina (Jan 25, 2009)

*Did it!*

at 132 right now!


----------



## Built (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice!

Pix?


----------



## Karolina (Jan 27, 2009)

Built said:


> Nice!
> 
> Pix?



Hmm, soon. Still not quite satisfied. Definitely have seen a huge change in how clothes fit. I put on my pants and think, wow i really used to fit into these, and they were TIGHT?


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Jan 27, 2009)

lol at the vodka


----------

